

Starting Salaries For Most IT Pros Will Climb In 2008 - edw519
http://www.informationweek.com/news/showArticle.jhtml;jsessionid=K1DEPVMM0AZ50QSNDLPCKHSCJUNN2JVN?articleID=206900011

======
kingnothing
Six figure starting salaries?

Maybe I'm confused about what an "application developer" or "application
architect" is, or what exactly they mean by "starting," but I just don't see
many new CS grads making that kind of money. Last I heard, starting salaries
with a CS degree were somewhere around 50-60k. Did I miss the memo?

